# Et si on buvait un coup au Lou Pascalou



## alèm (27 Mars 2008)

Pas ce samedi mais le suivant ? hein dites*j's'rais là c'est une bonne occase, non ?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Pas ce samedi mais le suivant ? hein dites*j's'rais là c'est une bonne occase, non ?



Heu oui mais bon ? ! C'est ou ?


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Heu oui mais bon ? ! C'est ou ?



par ci, par là on sait jamais

mais le Lou Pascalou, zi onli ouane oveure ze ouooorldeu !! 

voyons

fais une recherche !


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Mars 2008)

Je peux pas faire une recherche.....puisque je cherche un moteur de recherche --> ICI

Un moteur qui me désoriente


----------



## maousse (27 Mars 2008)

yep yep, avec plaisir !


----------



## Pooley (27 Mars 2008)

le saint sauveur est génial aussi (quoique un peu plus cher) et juste en face! bar tenu par le batteur et il me semble le bassiste de Brigada pour la petite histoire.


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2008)

ouais mais on s'en fout, on va au Lou Pascalou&#8230; 


on a nos raisons rassure-toi  et ça s'appelle une AES ce qui va se passer en fait&#8230; 

Pharmacos : 16 rue des panoyaux, métro ménilmontant&#8230;


----------



## fedo (27 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Pas ce samedi mais le suivant ? hein dites*j's'rais là c'est une bonne occase, non ?



why not ? ce coup là j'habite sur place.


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2008)

ah ! enfin&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2008)

je trouve le titre un poil trompeur
Par experience je peux dire que réunion Macg au Lou Pascalou boire un coup j'ai quasi jamais vu*
 

on parle bien de Samedi 5 avril?

* faux : y avaient régulierement  un ou 2 ET en voyage d'étude qui theorisaient sur l'espace temps et pensaient boire un verre ( facon , gné? céti mon verre ?déjà vidé? ) et avec travaux pratiques es centre de gravité gravitation avec demonstration de tactique de louvoiments pour eviter les météorites


----------



## fedo (27 Mars 2008)

> * faux : y avaient régulierement un ou 2 ET en voyage d'étude qui theorisaient sur l'espace temps et pensaient boire un verre ( facon , gné? céti mon verre ?déjà vidé? ) et avec travaux pratiques es centre de gravité gravitation avec demonstration de tactique de louvoiments pour eviter les météorites



y en a même certains qui aiment le single malt, je le sais, j'en ai rencontré et j'ai la preuve, ce n'est pas une hypothèse avérée .


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> a s'appelle une AES ce qui va se passer en fait
> 
> Pharmacos : 16 rue des panoyaux, métro ménilmontant



Y'a pas de métro à Albi


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2008)

Tiens je suis en vacances la semaine prochaine. Et ça m'donne soif...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

c'était mon QG dans les années 90, quand je descendais de ma montagne du ménil...
  
avec son pendant genre rhum-ginger, juste à côté...
si le rade n'a pas été détruit depuis (à l'époque il n'était déjà pas conforme... dans tout les sens du terme).


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'était mon QG dans les années 90, quand je descendais de ma montagne du ménil...
> 
> avec son pendant genre rhum-ginger, juste à côté...
> si le rade n'a pas été détruit depuis (à l'époque il n'était déjà pas conforme... dans tout les sens du terme).


tu parles sans doute de  l'ancienne boutique  puis bar  à gauche en descendant ( ou à droite en montant du metro)
aux punchs costauds...

A pu


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Y'a pas de métro à Albi



c'est nul Albi ya un tram au moins ? 



WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens je suis en vacances la semaine prochaine. Et ça m'donne soif...



t'as toujours soif ! et t'as toujours envie de boire !


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2008)

pourquoi pas !


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est nul Albi ya un tram au moins ?



Nop


----------



## Melounette (29 Mars 2008)

Atta...atta...atta.... c'est quelle date "pas ce samedi mais l'autre" ? Je n'ai strictement aucune idée de quel jour on est déjà là.:rose:

Pour moi ça serait bon à priori, sauf que je finis à 23h et que donc je serais là vers 23h30. Essayez de rester à peu près clairs jusque là qu'on réussisse à avoir au moins un brin de conversation merci.


----------



## boodou (29 Mars 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Atta...atta...atta.... c'est quelle date "pas ce samedi mais l'autre" ? Je n'ai strictement aucune idée de quel jour on est déjà là.:rose:



Samedi 5 Avril !


----------



## Melounette (29 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Samedi 5 Avril !


Impeccab'. Je serais donc bien là à partir de 23h30. En plus j'aurais pas eu de fête de première ou de dernière juste avant, je devrais arriver pas toute mélangée pour une fois.:rateau: 
Merci M'sieur Rémy. ​


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Impeccab'. Je serais donc bien là à partir de 23h30. En plus j'aurais pas eu de fête de première ou de dernière juste avant, je devrais arriver pas toute mélangée pour une fois.:rateau:​




ouais, on préfère la Melou à la moule  (P77 )



Melounette a dit:


> Merci M'sieur Rémy.



de rien mais Remy, c'est Sindanarienacirer moi c'est Rémi comme dans le bouquin


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2008)

flute, je pourrai pas être là 

j'aurai bien aimé te voir, mon frérot


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> flute, je pourrai pas être là
> 
> j'aurai bien aimé te voir, mon frérot


t'inquiêtes surette, on va trouver le moyen de se chamailler devant un chocolat chaud. Bécots !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

Si y'a moyen de moyenner un bisou bien goulu... :love:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Si y'a moyen de moyenner un bisou bien goulu... :love:



gourmande ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> gourmande ! :love:



J'en rêve même la nuit ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Si y'a moyen de moyenner un bisou bien goulu... :love:





alèm a dit:


> gourmande ! :love:





Khyu a dit:


> J'en rêve même la nuit ! :love:


Poouuuuââârrk !.... :sick:
J'préfère aller dans le Nord, tiens !...


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poouuuuââârrk !.... :sick:
> J'préfère aller dans le Nord, tiens !...



Le nord ? Le vrai ?


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poouuuuââârrk !.... :sick:
> J'préfère aller dans le Nord, tiens !...



pour qu'euch'Côdinsindo i't'fasse in bécot ?!!


----------



## Pooley (31 Mars 2008)

fais gaffe ils te font des mélanges là bas -_-

genièvre/vodka poivre, shooter flambé à boire à la paille, y a qu'à Douai qu'ils le font


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poouuuuââârrk !.... :sick:
> J'préfère aller dans le Nord, tiens !...



Jalouse !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> fais gaffe ils te font des mélanges là bas -_-
> 
> genièvre/vodka poivre, shooter flambé à boire à la paille, y a qu'à Douai qu'ils le font



Effectivement, vu la gueule de ton avatar...


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour qu'euch'Côdinsindo i't'fasse in bécot ?!!


 



Pooley a dit:


> fais gaffe ils te font des mélanges là bas -_-
> 
> genièvre/vodka poivre, shooter flambé à boire à la paille, y a qu'à Douai qu'ils le font





Pharmacos a dit:


> Le nord ? Le vrai ?


Entre Douai et Lille, ça va ?!... 








Khyu a dit:


> Jalouse !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2008)




----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2008)

Génial ! Un petit verre juste a la sortie du taff :love:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

j'ai comme l'impression que désormais, j'vous convierais via FaceBook&#8230; c'est moins chiant&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

Et ceux qui sont pas sur FesseBook ? :rose:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

ils n'ont qu'à acheter un PC !


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2008)

mais... mais... horreur  c'est de la vente forcée d'utilisation de reseaux de """"socialisation""" aux mains d'infâmes start-upers  webtout point ziro !

tu veux  prevenir sur Maille spèce aussi?
( de notre cher Murdoch le malin et notre ami )

ou via un tuc à twitter?
( oulà celle là elle est mega capilotractée vieille pub)


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

je pensais aussi à ViedeMerdre&#8230;


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2008)

maousse a dit:


> yep yep, avec plaisir !




chiotte suis chez les normands ce week end, sinon je serais bien venu faire des bisous ! :love:


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je pensais aussi à ViedeMerdre&#8230;


merki merki pour ce lien 
 
waaaa 
grandiose avé le fond bleu dégradé à la hallmarque célèste

la misère humaine  en défouloir  interactif fallait oser...
un peu  l' opposé d'happithon truc bidule ( si ca existe encore)

Après détecter le vrai du fake ....

y en a même un qui rale  parce que ses anecdotes VDM  sont pas  acceptées
Oh... ca sent le bon mélange des genres


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> la prochaine fois, je mets la langue



dans quoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> dans quoi ?



Dans Maousse ou une gueuze :love:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Dans Maousse ou une gueuze :love:


c'est indécent mais ça se comprend !


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2008)

Finalement qui qui vient ?


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Finalement qui qui vient ?



Qué-Kate.

Bon ça va faire short pour moi pour samedi.  Mais je serai avec vous, sans la langue.  :love:


----------



## maousse (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est indécent mais ça se comprend !



c'est vrai qu'une gueuze ne ferait pas de mal.


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

maousse a dit:


> c'est vrai qu'une gueuze ne ferait pas de mal.



une ? ça va faire léger, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Qué-Kate.
> 
> Bon ça va faire short pour moi pour samedi.  Mais je serai avec vous, sans la langue.  :love:



Bé alors ? Tu viens ? :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

c'est vrai que c'est ambigu
WebO sans sa langue c'est incomplet
( ou alors il traverse une phase d'ascèce mystique: voeux divers, de silence ,retrait du monde et des plaisirs temporels illusoires tout ca ...)


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Bé alors ? Tu viens ? :mouais:



Ahhhhhhh: non.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ahhhhhhh: non.



Toi ? tu vas rater une occasion de boire ? j'y crois pas :mouais:

C'est un poisson c'est ça ?


----------



## jugnin (1 Avril 2008)

J'aurais presque pu être à deux doigts de faillir venir, j'passe par Paris vendredi soir. Mais après un séjour chez les gôs du Nord, je serai pressé de rentrer chez ces _fancouleaux_ du Sud.

Manquer des AES de peu, ça c'est mon truc.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est un poisson c'est ça ?



Non une banane.

-> ok.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non une banane.
> 
> -> ok.


arf t con loool ^^ouai me suis fait avoir comme un blond lol


'j't'détestes


----------



## Melounette (2 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> arf t con loool ^^ouai me suis fait avoir comme un blond lol
> 
> 
> 'j't'détestes


Et toi tu viens ?


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

non, c'est comme SMG, il fait son intéressant&#8230; mais bon Sinda a une petite excuse&#8230; en plus qu'il habite loin&#8230;


----------



## lumai (2 Avril 2008)

Bon c'est pas tout ça... Il y a un créneau horaire pour les premières tournées ?


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non, c'est comme SMG, il fait son intéressant mais bon Sinda a une petite excuse en plus qu'il habite loin



franchement ça fait un moment que ça me titille, mais le risque est que le jour où il faille venir, et ça ne préviens pas, soit un jour ou cela passe très mal. 
J'espère que cela sera possible quand même un jour. Mais ça vas être un vraie logistique préparatoire en amont (pourquoi j'écris comme ça, c'est nul et complètement redondant... hum... :mouais:)

Aaaahhh je suis pas Galadrielle moa, aparaitre tout vaporeux, là comme ça au milieu des gens, nimbé d'un effet laiteux, en chemise de nuit, le regard traficoté par les analgésiques... sinon je le ferais, croyez moi


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

On peut toujours t'emmener de Gare de Lyon au pascalou avec la camionnette de Mackie si besoin ! 

je vais venir la faire chez toi, cette AES mon lapin !


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2008)

lumai a dit:


> Bon c'est pas tout ça... Il y a un créneau horaire pour les premières tournées ?



ah, tu te la sens aussi plutôt before ?


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Finalement qui qui vient ?



et c'est ou ? :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2008)

ne pas faire...








faire...


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2008)

y'aura des chips... et jeanba ?


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2008)

tant que ça fini pas comme ça...


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2008)

non,


on  s'arrette là...


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2008)

l'affiche officielle....


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2008)

arf, j'ai fait un peu de promo.....


----------



## Melounette (3 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non, c'est comme SMG, il fait son intéressant&#8230; mais bon Sinda a une petite excuse&#8230; en plus qu'il habite loin&#8230;


C'est quoi son excuse bidon ? Puis si il habite loin, moi je peux loger....enfin difficilement, mais je peux loger. Disons que c'est petit.

Et c'est quoi cette affiche promo du 12 mars 2008 ? Je comprends rien.:rateau:

Eidit : Alem il a une coupe bizarre sur la photo, et stargazer il avait encore dû prendre une douche à la bière, comme d'hab.


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> le saint sauveur est génial aussi (quoique un peu plus cher) et juste en face! bar tenu par le batteur et il me semble le bassiste de Brigada pour la petite histoire.



Bu un verre là-bas un soir, très sympa, assez différent du Lou comme ambiance 

Euh sinon pour samedi soir, on dit quelle heure ? Parce que je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir ma soirée et/ou de rester longtemps 

_PS: et quelqu'un a vérifié si le Lou avait bien rouvert après la fermeture pour travaux de début d'année ? _



lumai a dit:


> Bon c'est pas tout ça... Il y a un créneau horaire pour les premières tournées ?



Oui, passque après minuit, ça me rappelle des tardifs qui jamais n'arrivèrent


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> C'est quoi son excuse bidon ? Puis si il habite loin, moi je peux loger....enfin difficilement, mais je peux loger. Disons que c'est petit.



son excuse bidon tient au moins en une raison médicale, je n'en dirais pas plus mais je te jure qu'elle suffit. ya 6 ans il aurait retourné les caleçons de tous els garçons présents au passage heureusement qu'il n'est pas venu ! 



Melounette a dit:


> Et c'est quoi cette affiche promo du 12 mars 2008 ? Je comprends rien.:rateau:



laisse il est bourré le rouquin ! 



Melounette a dit:


> Eidit : Alem il a une coupe bizarre sur la photo, et stargazer il avait encore dû prendre une douche à la bière, comme d'hab.



plutôt dire que depuis (au moins) 6 ans (la photo date de 2002 non ?), je n'avais pas vraiment de coupe de cheveux, je vais essayer de faire un truc pour ça dans quelques minutes !


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2008)

teo a dit:


> Euh sinon pour samedi soir, on dit quelle heure ? Parce que je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir ma soirée et/ou de rester longtemps



bah on dit 19H pour la Péro ? 



teo a dit:


> _PS: et quelqu'un a vérifié si le Lou avait bien rouvert après la fermeture pour travaux de début d'année ? _



vas-y, prends moi pour un nioube !  




teo a dit:


> Oui, passque après minuit, ça me rappelle des tardifs qui jamais n'arrivèrent



en même temps, cardiff, ça fait loin pour aller boire un verre !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

teo a dit:


> Bu un verre là-bas un soir, très sympa, assez différent du Lou comme ambiance


vi 



> Oui, passque après minuit, ça me rappelle des tardifs qui jamais n'arrivèrent


ou alors... ne furent pas reconnus par certains déjà dans la 4 è dimension( dite _mais dans quelle étagère?_ ou encore :_ c'est mon verre là?_) 
( pas de nom)


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> laisse il est bourré le rouquin !



:bebe: :modo: 

j'etais dans un autre espace temps...


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2008)

ficelle a dit:


> :bebe: :modo:
> 
> j'etais dans un autre espace temps...



ah, t'avais seulement fumé alors !  :love:  :love: :love:


----------



## maousse (3 Avril 2008)

ficelle a dit:


> :bebe: :modo:
> 
> j'etais dans un autre espace temps...



Si dans ce monde parallèle tu te retrouves à faire des flyers et des affiches pour abri-bus, je n'hésiterai pas à te réclamer des droits pour utilisation de mon image.  

non mais


----------



## Nephou (3 Avril 2008)

ficelle a dit:


> arf, j'ai fait un peu de promo.....




:modo:


à ce propos


----------



## maousse (3 Avril 2008)

et tu as de la concurrence pour samedi au lou pascalou en matière de flyers :


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2008)

encore une soirée où on va pas s'entendre et on va juste boire boire boire  Et encore, si on trouve de la place et qu'on arrive pas trop tard 

Déjà qu'ils ont l'air très nombreux dans la fanfare


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

Ah oui là teo a soulevé un bon point 
dialogue potentiel
_- il arrive à quelle heure teo?
-Ah non y a pas de beurre sur mon nano
- il vient en kimono?_

etc etc


----------



## Pooley (3 Avril 2008)

teo a dit:


> Bu un verre là-bas un soir, très sympa, assez différent du Lou comme ambiance
> 
> Euh sinon pour samedi soir, on dit quelle heure ? Parce que je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir ma soirée et/ou de rester longtemps
> 
> ...



alors pour avoir traîné au saint sauv' (un peu trop) souvent ces dernières semaines, oui le Lou est ouvert  (et même blindé  )

serai avec des potes au saint sauv' samedi soir je passerai vous faire un ptit coucou histoire de voir la tronche des macusers qui racontent des conneries ici même


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2008)

teo, finalement tu restes toute la soirée ?
Je sais pas trop quand je pourrais viendre.


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2008)

dites les enfants, nous pensions avec teo et freelancer faire l' Aes a partir de 16 h jusqu'à la fanfare puis bouger ensuite ... Move your bodies!!!!! 




C'est nul de taper un long message avec l'ipod!!!!!


----------



## maousse (3 Avril 2008)

Voilà, une aes thé-citron (avec speculoos please), en terrasse, c'est pas beau la vie ?  

Entendu pour 16h, j'amène les BN.


----------



## lumai (3 Avril 2008)

Vous aimez la guimauve ?  ça va bien aussi avec le thé


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

youhou
z'avez vu la méteo Paris pour Samedi?
ca va etre  english fog !

suite à une remarque je précise 
un english fog est l'occasion d'experimenter le tea time en mode.... rando
hihihi


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2008)

Tea time pas obligatoire en terrasse 
Moi ça me va. Plus tranquille, il fait jour et tout et tout.
_Après, la soirée, j'ai pas encore prévu quoi que ce soit. Je peux rester avec vous comme disparaitre  Tout ne dépendra pas que de moi sur ce coup là _


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Avril 2008)

Pourquoi j'habite pas dans un endroit ou il y a du monde macgéen.....


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pourquoi j'habite pas dans un endroit ou il y a du monde macgéen.....



Tu te posés encore la question?!!  

Je te rassure : à Nantes, ya du monde mais pour les voir..........


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Tu te posés encore la question?!!
> 
> Je te rassure : à Nantes, ya du monde mais pour les voir..........



Je vais pas habiter une ville ou il y a des chomeurs pédophiles consanguins ! (sympa ton site... )


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ...ou il y a des..... consanguins ! )


et encore t'as de la chance, c'est relativement calme ,  ici  c'est en un seul mot...


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je vais pas habiter une ville ou il y a des chomeurs pédophiles consanguins ! (sympa ton site... )


Confonds pas, Nantes est juste une ville bretonne qui adsinistrativement ne l'est plus. 

Moi, je ne suis pas ch'ti mais presque... That's the difference! 

Bon,j'vais changer ma signature...


----------



## Melounette (4 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> dites les enfants, nous pensions avec teo et freelancer faire l' Aes a partir de 16 h jusqu'à la fanfare puis bouger ensuite ... Move your bodies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais non, mais pffff, je fais comment moi ? \o/ J'ai plus de téléphone, l'est pété.
Bon bin...je tâcherais de trouver un moyen de vous contacter.
C'est bizarre les AES maintenant tout de même.


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Mais non, mais pffff, je fais comment moi ? \o/ J'ai plus de téléphone, l'est pété.
> Bon bin...je tâcherais de trouver un moyen de vous contacter.
> C'est bizarre les AES maintenant tout de même.



Ah ? Il me semblait pourtant que les 6 premières au moins étaient comme ça... 


Mon tel aussi est out, il capte une fois sur 3 !


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2008)

*[Mode  ON*]Tel. + iSync  + Carnet d'adresse = mise à jour / sauvegarde / version papier en cas de casse tel ou perte carte sim * [/Mode  OFF]*

_Melou... on te l'a déjà dit combien de fois ? _


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Mon tel aussi est out, il capte une fois sur 3 !



T'as essayé de virer la plist ?


----------



## Melounette (4 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Ah ? Il me semblait pourtant que les 6 premières au moins étaient comme ça...


Mais ouais mais je sais. Mais c'est parce que je suis énervée d'avoir péter mon téléphone, alors ça fait ressortir ma mauvaise foi. 
Nan, mais pffff, je vais jamais réussir à vous retrouver, je le sens. Et pis vous serez déjà allés vous coucher.
Laissez tomber je fais du boudin.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais juste aller poster dans VDM.Snif.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pourquoi j'habite pas dans un endroit ou il y a du monde macgéen.....


 


Fallait pas quitter bibendum-city et pis z'eest tout !  


Bon normalement en revenant de Normandie je devrais pouvoir faire un crochet par chez vous sur les coups de 21h :love:​


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pourquoi j'habite pas dans un endroit ou il y a du monde macgéen.....



Pff. N'importe quoi. Y a de quoi faire autour de Clermont... :rateau: Largement.  largement.

Mais c'est comme les coins à champi hein...   





Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Bon normalement en revenant de Normandie je devrais pouvoir faire un crochet par chez vous sur les coups de 21h :love:



Rhaaaaaaa :love:   Fait iech... :love:


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2008)

pour moi, pas trop possible pour le goûter, mais tenez moi au courant de ce que vous faites en soirée !


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Avril 2008)

teo a dit:


> Tea time pas obligatoire en terrasse
> Moi ça me va. Plus tranquille, il fait jour et tout et tout.
> _Après, la soirée, j'ai pas encore prévu quoi que ce soit. Je peux rester avec vous comme disparaitre  Tout ne dépendra pas que de moi sur ce coup là _



Oui un petit Teo Jasmin sera parfait après une après-mdi prise de vue   
Bises !


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2008)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Oui un petit Teo Jasmin sera parfait après une après-mdi prise de vue
> Bises !



un téo menthe sera très bien après une ballade linguistique polonaise...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2008)

une idée comme ca
demander à la fanfare de servir de messager pour le lieu de RV  suivant

un bon petit funk ou hit 60-70 's  avec des paroles modifiées genre
_Mac-dji is waiting for you
waiiitiiiing for you  at ... ( lieu)
oh yeah
groovy  baby
ya better be there
 oh yeah baaaaby _

( mouvements de hanches en option payante , 3 bières en sup)
-
mode serieux 
laisser un petit mot  ou prévenir le patwon ( qui aime bien macg et /ou alem)


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> une idée comme ca
> demander à la fanfare de servir de messager pour le lieu de RV  suivant
> 
> un bon petit funk ou hit 60-70 's  avec des paroles modifiées genre
> ...



j'ai reconnu l'air de Fire On The Bayou, c'est ça? 

Sinon bien entendu que sms des retardataires ou renseignements à Damour sont des options possibles.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2008)

ouep 
c'est exactement ce titre (dans l'  adaptation de Julius Chapedelaine, pas celle de Lanois )
--
Comme a dit quelqu'un ( que je nommerai pas , je tiens à rester vivant)  mais qui n'est pas P77 
_Damour est un amour_
( la phrase suivante étant un pateux  _Damour darling , tu m'en resers un double? _)

mode serieux 
il serait judicieux de clarifier un peu le planning prévu 

 16h-21 h : tea dance à macg au Lou Pascalou

21h à +++: migration

c'est bien ca?


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2008)

La chanson est de The Meters... Google est ton ami ! 

Sinon oui 16h-?? Quand la fanfare fait trop de boucans et ensuite migrations vers "who knows"   ! On reflechit à l'endroit dans la journée !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> t ensuite migrations vers "who knows"   !


Oui , bon choix , cet endroit commence à avoir un bon buzz 
en plus c'est vaste



> On reflechit à l'endroit dans la journée !


oh on sent l'experience BAFA  ou GO qui sait trouver des sujets féderateurs


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2008)

BAFA oui...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2008)

Et autre chose
vu la plage horaire largissime
faudrait que ce soit proche d'endroit où se baffrer ( voir un spot à goinfrerie conviviale)


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et autre chose
> vu la plage horaire largissime
> faudrait que ce soit proche d'endroit où se baffrer ( voir un spot à goinfrerie conviviale)



rue Underkampf !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2008)

ouille


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouille



lieu de repli : Berim au 131 rue Oberkampf et pour les anciens des Aes, une petite surprise vous y attendra (pour ceux qui ont au moins connu les Aes 5,6&7...)

Donc ce sera là-bas pour ceux qui arrivent vers 21H ! 


J'suis heureux de ma surprise, vive les amis !! :love:


( là, normalement ficelle et maousse ont compris ! :love: )


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ( là, normalement ficelle et maousse ont compris ! :love: )


cool, un porte-clés !


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2008)

maousse a dit:


> cool, un porte-clés !


Kilécon !!! 


En même temps, un porte-clefs DJ et serveuse, je veux bien...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> lieu de repli : Berim au 131 rue Oberkampf et pour les anciens des Aes, une petite surprise vous y attendra (pour ceux qui ont au moins connu les Aes 5,6&7...)
> 
> Donc ce sera là-bas pour ceux qui arrivent vers 21H !


 

Arrivée 21h au Mary's Hotel (là où j'avions fait des cochonneries avec Global :love je vous rejoins dans la foulée.
Tiendez-moi au jus (de houblon)


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2008)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Arrivée 21h au Mary's Hotel (là où j'avions fait des cochonneries avec Global :love je vous rejoins dans la foulée.
> Tiendez-moi au jus (de houblon)



panip'obleme mon loulou :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> panip'obleme mon loulou :love:



Hop Hop Hop !! First Premier tout seul !!   



Live from Ze Lou Pascalou !! 

+3 !


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> +3 !



-2 + 1... bref, mais content de vous avoir croisé


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2008)

ficelle a dit:


> -2 + 1... bref, mais content de vous avoir croisé



merci à pascalformac, teo, ficelle, lumaï, maousse, Khyu, mackie, basssssssman, melounette et gognol et merci à Anouchka et à Mourad pour leur accueil kabylo-ashkégénial !!! Et merci a la serveuse chinoise...


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2008)

sympa cette AES en effet


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2008)

macinside a dit:


> sympa cette AES en effet



et le Berim alors?  T'as trouvé des trucs ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> merci à pascalformac, teo, ficelle, lumaï, maousse, Khyu, mackie, basssssssman, melounette et gognol et merci à Anouchka et à Mourad pour leur accueil kabylo-ashkégénial !!! Et merci a la serveuse chinoise...



et moi ? pas de remerciements ??


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2008)

macinside a dit:


> sympa cette AES en effet


hein?
y avait une AES?
 Ah... zut loupé

Par contre il y avait hier soir deux ou 3  ateliers 

- le plus gros : atelier Photo 

- atelier de jetage volontaire  de mobile au sol 
( c'est une technique de prise de ligne développée par certains , assez efficace d'ailleurs)

- un atelier stage de seduction ( un peu en mode des fils récents fermés ) en plus rigolo
mais un peu moins efficace  
( nuit de chine nuit caline)

et y a eu le concours classique : M tiendra ? tiendra pas?
( il a tenu du moins jusqu'à genre  02 h30. Après je sais pas )

Melounette a pris des risques 
( je ne parle pas de qui elle a ramené pour son petit dej, ca ne nous regââârde pas , mais j'ai les noms si proposition interessante...)
je parle  au restau du truc zarbe " cocktail maison". D'ailleurs ca commencait très mal
-Melounette = kékya dedans?
-le serveur : je sais pas..
et ellle a commandé ...
.
Aucun des nombreux specialistes de boissons fortes  n'a pu déterminer avec certitude ce qu'il y avait dedans
Peut etre des trucs naturels ( pas sûr), de l'alcool oui ( voire de l'alcool à bruler)
Melounette  a eu du courage

Mais ca confirme un truc 
Un samedi soir on peut vendre n'importe quoi.  


ps note tech pour maousse entre autres 
retour  en ...velib 
qui a failli très mal finir pour moi
j'ai évité un accident de justesse, heureusement j'ai entendu puis vu le danger arriver  à tombeau ouvert,  le samedi certains noceurs en goguette se croient en Grand Prix F1.
Dans l'urgence pas le choix:  freinage (sous la pluie  ) +plan B  glissade volontaire chutant-percutant  volontairement contre une barriere , moindre mal 
sinon c'était fauché quasi sûr .
Les mecs hilares et bourrés sirotant leurs vodkas en beuglant ( alèm, pas eu le temps de voir si c'était de la polonaise  )
--
j'ai fait le reste...à pied et  because adrénaline j'ai pas pu dormir de suite
( maiis j'ai evité le docu sur la pêche à la sardine  )
 
dodo vers 5AM et ce matin , ô joie  réveil sympa à 8 heures.:
les hélicos du Marathon 

--
 bref une bonne soirée  tranquille...


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2008)

pas trop de bleus? Sinon ta un gars qui nous a encouragé dans la pente jusqu'au 110M et heureusement... Maousse quasi frais pour le basket ce matin... Moi, non. 


Et mon téléphone n'est tus pas cassé, fais chier!!!!


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2008)

Cool, on peut flooder avec un iPod !!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pas trop de bleus?


non ca va  j'ai pas rippé au sol  facon chute  bol d'or juste glissade en mode 45°avant d'etre stoppé par les bites
( pour une fois je  fus ravi de percuter des bites , et non on ne parle pas de gang bang...)



> Sinon ta un gars qui nous a encouragé dans la pente jusqu'au 110M et heureusement... Maousse quasi frais pour le basket ce matin... Moi, non.


Ah passeque en plus zaviez basket ?
Courageux !



> Et mon téléphone n'est tus pas cassé, fais chier!!!!


fais un  effort tudiou !

Play again !

( + you 've got mail)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2008)

AES spécial coup de vent.
Pas pu vous rejoindre au Berim.
Le bisou Alem_yque_ est reporté.


----------



## kisbizz (6 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> hein?
> .....maiis j'ai evité le docu sur la pêche à la sardine





c'est pourtant sympa la pêche à la sardine .....a defaut d'autre chose


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est pourtant sympa la pêche à la sardine .....a defaut d'autre chose


ca faut voir avec alem
un expert  du petit dej devant docu " mieux disant culturel" et /ou quota " creation francaise"  

ainsi qu'expert de pêche à la sardine
hier  j'ai vu le lancé  de filins , en eaux troubles et marée descendante  
selon 2 techniques

- le lancé direct
 le geste était juste ( on va pas dire raffiné , il a fait dans le direct rustique , mias pas de bol... )

- plus tard , ailleurs, le lancé indirect plus artistique  en mode " je ne fais que passer"
hélas mauvais timing , une heure plus tôt en manoeuvrant bien il ramenait 3 sardines
( facon lac de Tiberiade  en de lointains temps bibliques..)


----------



## kisbizz (6 Avril 2008)

nan, en ce moment alem et moi on est en "amour" rouge.....je prefere l'eviter    
....et puis je ne prends jamais de petit dej moi !! 


pour la pêche a la sardine male (comme s'appelle deja cet aquatique ?   ) moi meme 
je ne suis pas douée .... 
faut dire , un vert a fermé un fil "interssant" pour avoir des rencard garantis 100% reussite   


bon aprem a tous les pecheurs et ..... bon reves des sardines


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2008)

c'était vraiment très intéressant !!! 

 pascal , j'suis rentré !! 

Les nuits de Chine, c'est quel arrondissement ? 


Tu t'ennuyais kissbiz ? Parce que sinon je peux aussi parler de la pêche du cabillaud, de celle du merlan déjà frit, des moules déjà frites et du thon blanc qu'est excellent... 

Et mackie fait des rimes en nasse pour parler des filles, ca a peut-etre un rapport avec la pêche... :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2008)

sans oublier pêche aux  anguilles...
( pas la même technique que pour le congre)

( nuit de chine nuit caline c'est le 11 è, j'ai verifié pendant un stage de jeté de portable , c'était écrit au dessus du Gecko)


----------



## maousse (6 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> non ca va  j'ai pas rippé au sol  facon chute  bol d'or juste glissade en mode 45°avant d'etre stoppé par les bites
> ( pour une fois je  fus ravi de percuter des bites , et non on ne parle pas de gang bang...)



Eh bien, heureux de pouvoir encore te lire !

C'était cool cette soirée, ça fait du bien de vous revoir tous. 
Oui oui, je me suis sauvé à 9h pour jouer à la balle, il faut éliminer les toxines, non ? Tout ça pour se faire coincer au retour par ce marathon qui rend Paris impraticable pour une journée... :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2008)

maousse a dit:


> Eh bien, heureux de pouvoir encore te lire !


plus de peur que de mal
J'avais eu la prudence de rouler sur le trottoir,
et c'est quand je m'appretais à traverser la chaussée  en pente descendante que j'ai senti le danger , freinage avec derapage en biais volontaire pour utiliser les poteaux anti- voitures à mon avantage

( je dis ca maintenant , mais c'est arrivé si vite que je ne sais pas  avec certitude  si cette judicieuse manip fut un réflexe ou un hasard, en tous cas ca a marché, c'est l'essentiel)





> C'était cool cette soirée, ça fait du bien de vous revoir tous.
> Oui oui, je me suis sauvé à 9h pour jouer à la balle, il faut éliminer les toxines, non ? Tout ça pour se faire coincer au retour par ce marathon qui rend Paris impraticable pour une journée... :rateau


en passant
 demain c'est la flamme olympique qui va foutre le boxon
 avec des mesures de securité de oufs ( facon visite de dictateur pardon " grand Ami de la Frâânce",  400 hommes en garde rapprochée , 1600  policiers mobilisés, hélicoptère de surveillance, vedettes fluviales , hommes en civil discéminés sur le parcours   etc )
tout ca pour une flamme...

( y a un article assez  rigolo dans le _bigareau_ en ligne la dessus)


----------



## kisbizz (6 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'était vraiment très intéressant !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, pas vraiment .... mais si tu vas me parler de pêche (voir pire , de cuisine)  alors oui, je vais mortellement m'ennuyer


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> non, pas vraiment .... mais si tu vas me parler de pêche (voir pire , de cuisine)  alors oui, je vais mortellement m'ennuyer



pourtant on dirait bien que tu t'ennuies...


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Avril 2008)

Bon, je vais l'occuper alors.... Ca va Kiiiissss ? la forme ?


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2008)

Au fait m'anouchka est contente de vous avoir vu et servi hier, elles vous fait la bise. Elle me l'a redit aujourd'hui quand je suis allé faire depannage Mac chez elles et ses très charmantes copines de fac... 


La pêche c'est un sport de patient, dirait pascalformac !


----------



## benjamin (6 Avril 2008)

Elle est encore à la fac... Elle a quoi, 30 ans, maintenant ? :afraid:


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Elle est encore à la fac... Elle a quoi, 30 ans, maintenant ? :afraid:



l'année prochaine... Vil personnage !! 


Et jaloux aussi !!! :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (6 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Et jaloux aussi !!! :rateau:



Absolument. Je l'ai regretté dès la lecture de la référence aux AES 5,6,7, hier midi. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Au fait m'anouchka est contente de vous avoir vu et servi hier, elles vous fait la bise. Elle me l'a redit aujourd'hui quand je suis allé faire depannage Mac chez elles et ses très charmantes copines de fac...
> 
> 
> La pêche c'est un sport de patient, dirait pascalformac !



T'es pas censé avoir un ticket avec une demoiselle au prénom imprononçable ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> T'es pas censé avoir un ticket avec une demoiselle au prénom imprononçable ?


mauvaise langue 
:rateau:  
( on va avoir RE-droit au couplet complet avec historique  génèse synthese des rapports entre A et A,  de A à Z ( A  Anouchka , à  Z comme Zorro de l'Amitié  (_ et il signait d'un Z , Un Z qui voulait dire Zorro , Zorro, Zorro...)_
---

Et  hier ( pardon , avant hier)
un truc de sûr des tickets y en a eu 
( des tickets restaurant ...)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mauvaise langue
> :rateau:
> ( on va avoir RE-droit au couplet complet avec historique  génèse synrhese des rapports entre A et A,  de A à Z ( A  Anouchka , à  Z comme Zorro de l'Amitié  (_ et il signait d'un Z , Un Z qui voulait dire Zorro , Zorro, Zorro...)_
> ---
> ...



Je comprends rien quand t'écris.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2008)

Pas grave , alem va t'expliquer 

 tu auras droit à la synthèse...
hihihi


----------



## Melounette (7 Avril 2008)

Bon sinon, petite forme pour moué hier soir, je me suis laissée totalement débordée par ces garçons.:rateau:

Extraits :
"-Y a quoi dans votre cocktail maison ?
-Euh....c'est un cocktail d'alcool !
-Ah oui d'accord, c'est essentiel. Mais..euh... lesquels ?
-Ché pô...
-D'accord je vais prendre ça."
N.B. : Ne jamais faire ça. Ca avait goût d'un cocktail bien connu des filles qu'on appelle "la revanche de la pipe". Si vous savez pas c'est quoi, je vous ferais goûter. Attention, faut boire en entier.
Ceci dit, c'est un bon moyen pour guérir tous les alcooliques du monde. Je pense.

Les grands élans de pensée de Mackie :
"Melounette, c'est mon double mais en fille" :afraid:
Arrêtez de faire boire Mackie, maintenant, c'est plus drôle.

Scène intérieur nuit. _Un bar trop petit. Une fille en robe rouge passe, il y a immédiatement une épidémie de torticolis au sein du staff masculin macgéen._
_Une Melounette qui se sent d'humeur à surenchérir :_
"Mademoiselle M.-Vas-y Rémi, prends-moi en photo, je vais y mettre toute ma sensualité débordante.
...clic....clac...
Rémi, photographe galant- Non, laisse tomber c'est raté.
Mademoiselle M. - Beuh.:rateau:"

"-Non, mais c'est vachement bien ce truc en Bretagne, c'est une maison super. Bon y a pas d'eau, pas de chauffage, mais on sera au moins protégés du vent et de la pluie.
-Ah...euh...ouais...:mouais:
-Et pis bon..uh uh uh...on peut trouver moyen de se réchauffer, hein...uh uh uh
-Mouais...:mouais:
-Enfin, c'est une AES quand même !
-Ouaaaaais."

Scène intérieur nuit même bar. Les toilettes.
_Une Melounette fortement dubitative sur le ménage sûrement annuel dans cet endroit à la déco succinte mais toutefois expérimentale et à la présence d'un rat mort ou d'une grand-mère très, très malade en ces murs. Suite au grand pouvoir de la vessie sur l'esprit humain, elle tente malgré tout une p'tite pissette dans un équilibre précaire comptant sur des abdos n'ayant plus donné signe de vie depuis une paye d'années, un doigt sur chaque mur (mettre une main entière et c'était la mort par bactéries assurée) au cas-où ces dits abdos auraient à nouveau décidé d'hiberner lâchement. Tout le jeu consiste à bien viser sans que ces fesses de bébé ne touchent rien et éviter le retour lâche de la goutte de la cuvette. N'a pas fermé le verrou, n'ayant pas été présentée à la substance douteuse s'y trouvant.
Concentration au summum._
"Melouneeeeeette ! On t'a trouvé un mec !
-Euh...les gars, c'est pas le moment là ! Je suis aux toileeeeettes !
-On te l'envoie.
_Bruits de porte...la poignée bouge..._
-Ô Dieu, Allah, Bouddah et tous les autres, téléportez-moi immédiatement, je vous en supplie.:rose:"

Bref, ils ont été insupportables. Mais quand même, c'était sympathique. Ravie d'avoir revu, en plus, Pascalformac, Maousse, et Bassman que j'embrasse fort (Vive Metallica). Le gognol que je fais jamais que croiser, mais qu'est poli, il me fait toujours la bise.
Et puis bon, y avait ma copine Carole :love:. Ce qui fera encore dire à Stargazer : "Wouhooouh, Patsy et Edina sont de sortie !" Et bin non, parce qu'on a bu des mojitos allégés, hé hé hé.


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Pas grave , alem va t'expliquer
> 
> tu auras droit à la synthèse...
> hihihi



bah oui, il faut avouer que le polonais est illisible en tant que tel... 

Mais d'une elle parle français et de deux a-t'on vraiment besoin de parler tout le temps... 

(quoiqu'ayant bien apprécié une compagnie picarde cette après-midi je me suis rappelé le caractère bavard et volubile des femmes
picardes... Mais bon elles ne parlent pas tout le temps non plus... )


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2008)

Les photos de la robe rouge mardi soir!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Et puis bon, y avait ma copine Carole :love:. Ce qui fera encore dire à Stargazer : "Wouhooouh, Patsy et Edina sont de sortie !" Et bin non, parce qu'on a bu des mojitos allégés, hé hé hé.


Ah oui CA c'est la mauvase foi Ab Fab à donf ...

J'ai vu Carole boire des mojitos light
( et  cette dernière , faisant preuve de rigueur scientifique est allée jusqu'à siphonner dans les mojitos  NORMAUX- bien tassés -  de Melounette , motivée par une admirable  conscience professionnelle purement scientifique bien entendu .Et moi perfide ( comme d'hab)  tentant de demander le pourquoi du comment...
Je dis bien tentant  car il fallait reussir à parler , il y avait là  un olibrius sautillant et parlant une langue étrange ( un mackie chose)  , parlant énergiquement face aux donzelles ( en pamoison ) de choses et d'autres ( ses dernieres cuites* , ses 45 derniers appareils photos, d'ipod , d'iphone etc etc)  

--
* non , ca d'autres s'en chargèrent...


----------



## Bassman (7 Avril 2008)

Ca m'a fait du bien de vous voir moi en tout cas. 

J'aurais même du être plus courageux et en profiter plus longtemps...

Gros bisous à tous


----------



## mademoisellecha (7 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon sinon, petite forme pour moué hier soir, je me suis laissée totalement débordée par ces garçons.:rateau:
> 
> Extraits :
> "-Y a quoi dans votre cocktail maison ?
> ...



ah ouééééé. 
....:rateau: 

c'est d'jà passé, donc.  
j'ai raté. :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca m'a fait du bien de vous voir moi en tout cas.
> 
> J'aurais même du être plus courageux et en profiter plus longtemps...
> 
> Gros bisous à tous


ouais sympa de t'avoir revu
A refaire
( et en passant , le berim comme dit alem a respecté l'horaire , l'heure c'est l'heure)


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2008)

Je rêve où il y a une tempête de neige là-dehors !!!!!! :affraid:


----------



## kisbizz (7 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pourtant on dirait bien que tu t'ennuies...



surotut pas , pas aujourd'hui en tout cas    


t'as ke a voir quand e combient je me suis connecté aujourd'hui :rateau: 

ps : 
melounette , la prochian fois ne dis pas où tu vas ...tu seras tranquille meme dans un coin "bactériens"    :love: 

pascalformac : les bobos sont bien soigné ? pas besoin d'une infermiere  ?  

sind's : le paris tient toujours ... et ce n'est pas moi qui va le perdre  :love:




ben sinon quoi rajouter  a presque 2h du mat ?
mes voisins du 4eme sont tres sympa .... leur table aussi ....heuresement que chez nous il y a un ascenseur


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pascalformac : les bobos sont bien soigné ? pas besoin d'une infermiere  ?


hmmmm
Les bobos ont une capacité étonnante à se soigner tous seuls ( chauffage de CB , shopping équitable en 4 x 4 bling bling, séjour en hotels de luxe, etc)
 

et inf*e*rmière...
c'est une nouvelle catégorie sociale? de paysans travelos?
 

-
mode serieux 
 ca va 
petites éraflures et  une ou 2  petites contusions, rien de génant


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Je rêve où il y a une tempête de neige là-dehors !!!!!! :affraid:



7 cm ici


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Je rêve où il y a une tempête de neige là-dehors !!!!!! :affraid:





macinside a dit:


> 7 cm ici


Douai-Dieppe...
De Arras, jusqu'à Abbeville et Eu, à une moyenne de 70, 80KmH, Dieppe-Rouen 40, 50KmH !...
Un vent tellement violent vers Eu et Dieppe qu'il neigeait à "l'horizontale"...
La voiture qui se déportait sans arrêt + quelques glissades... :mouais: 


Donc apparemment, y'a pas que moi qui ai fait des glissades...


----------



## Bassman (7 Avril 2008)

macinside a dit:


> 7 cm ici



J'ai toujours su que tu étais court, merci d'en apporter la confirmation


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Avril 2008)

c'est assez pour vidanger tout ce qu'il boit et qu'il n'a pas régurgité


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> N.B. : Ne jamais faire ça. Ca avait goût d'un cocktail bien connu des filles qu'on appelle "la revanche de la pipe". Si vous savez pas c'est quoi, je vous ferais goûter. Attention, faut boire en entier.



Alors là... :afraid:


Tu peux expliquer, car je pense que nous sommes un paquet ici a ne pas connaitre !


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

Il semblerait que ce soit ça, la revanche de la pipe. 

Ceci dit, ma chère Melounette, la narration de ton excursion aux toilettes m'a fait littéralement pisser de rire.


----------



## Melounette (7 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il semblerait que ce soit ça, la revanche de la pipe.
> 
> Ceci dit, ma chère Melounette, la narration de ton excursion aux toilettes m'a fait littéralement pisser de rire.


Vouaaaaalaaaa. 

Tu veux que je t'en fasse goûter un Amok ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il semblerait que ce soit ça, la revanche de la pipe.
> 
> Ceci dit, ma chère Melounette, la narration de ton excursion aux toilettes m'a fait littéralement pisser de rire.



Ceci est un post diffamatoire.

La pléiade était en attente, Mackie l'oeil torve et déjà révulsé, les muscles de son petit cou maigre bandé a leur paroxisme, l'air de la loutre au sortir de l'hibernation.

Bref.

Nous étions tous déjà parti dans nos rêves, qu'un pâle, un triste personnage vient tout balayer de la main.


Et Mackie de se finir à la main ; à la lueur pâle de sa lampe de bureau, le Sopalin© dans le holster, ses lunettes dans la main droite - que diable c'était fête, faisons comme si c'était un copain -, prêt à dégainer.


Merci beaucoup.
Je ne te salut pas.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Avril 2008)

Bon alors... qui est rentré accompagné ? (arrêtez de tourner autour du pot, on le sais que c'est un club de rencontres équipé d'une mascotte  )


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2008)

moi j'suis rentré avec ma moto, ca compte ou pas ?


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Avril 2008)

Ben.... non... m'enfin bon... (air dépité)


----------



## divoli (8 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ceci est un post diffamatoire.



Je n'étais point là. 

Après, que certains soient des fumeurs précoces, se sentant partir à la moindre évocation d'une petite pipe, je ne peux que compatir.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Avril 2008)

ouais... juste pour une Pipe... que vont ils dire quand on sortira les Bangs


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2008)

moi je suis rentré avec maousse, ça compte ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi je suis rentré avec maousse, ça compte ?


non, c'est pour l'hygiène ant- toxines.... , z'aviez basket remember  , fallait discuter stratégies d'équipe

genre 
_bon ben moi je suis en soutien  arriere , à cuver,  et toi ô sain et valeureux  maousse ,  tu cours et marque, et je t'applaudis mollement_


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi je suis rentré avec maousse, ça compte ?



Oui, vous êtes rentré ensemble mais Maousse a dormi dans mon lit   

Pas toi  


Sauf que moi, j'y étais pas ce soir là, j'étais _ailleurs_


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2008)

en fait, personne ne sait où Maousse a dormi&#8230; sauf lui&#8230;

_ps : bien rentré mais plus d'eau chaude, après divers craquements et une augmentation du volume du ballon d'eau chaude accompagnés d'une énorme fuite d'eau, j'ai décidé de me passer d'eau chaude&#8230; (en gros, fais chier&#8230_


----------



## maousse (9 Avril 2008)

...en position du lotus avec les orteils tendus, comme à mon habitude. Sauf que là c'était en équilibre sur la rambarde du balcon. Il y a une belle vue de là-haut, autant en profiter.


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2008)

maousse a dit:


> ...en position du lotus avec les orteils tendus, comme à mon habitude. Sauf que là c'était en équilibre sur la rambarde du balcon. Il y a une belle vue de là-haut, autant en profiter.



on a essayé avec teo pendant la tempête de neige (vidéo bientôt) mais on a pas réussi


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2008)

c'était presque aussi impressionnant qu'un rivière dans la débacle  sauf que ça coulait vers le haut et pas vers le bas


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2008)

je vois que jpmiss a trouvé tout seul la robe rouge&#8230;


----------

